
Google is building its own town near its Silicon Valley headquarters - pseudolus
https://www.businessinsider.com/google-mountain-view-new-campus-renderings-middlefield-park-2020-9
======
dawg-
I was born one morning when the sun didn't shine

I picked up my shovel and I walked to the mine

I loaded sixteen tons of number 9 coal

And the straw boss said, "Well-a bless my soul!"

You load sixteen tons, what do you get?

Another day older and deeper in debt

Saint Peter don't you call me, 'cause I can't go

I owe my soul to the company store

I wonder, will we live to see the day tech workers go the way of coal miners?
And who will write this generation’s _Sixteen Tons_?

